# Kaya K2 vs SF Premium Plus Carbon



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

same price. Looks like same material. Looking at 36#. I have my MK's cranked down as far as they will go on my riser and getting 30# but starting to feel like a "noodle" as it were.

thoughts, experience anyone?

(I had no idea that in 6 months I would max out the 32# MK Korea and be looking to increase weight).

gonna spend some real money next year on limbs (maybe) but for now, any one have an opinion about Kaya versus SF or is it as they say "six of one".

Other than which will look cooler on a shiny silver gray Hoyt matrix.....


----------



## jerectar (Oct 13, 2015)

At my club, we have extensive positive experience with the SF you mentioned with the old graphics. they are being cleared right now with a %30 discount. They are a lot cheaper than the K2 that are also being cleared, but now for the same price as the SFs with the new Graphics. 

I'm guessing Kaya are re-branding their lower their gear again, like when they changed Stallion/Tomcat to the Ks. The K3 is the real Bargain at the moment. I'm stopping myself from ordering a pair twice a week.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

jerectar said:


> I'm guessing Kaya are re-branding their lower their gear again, like when they changed Stallion/Tomcat to the Ks. The K3 is the real Bargain at the moment. I'm stopping myself from ordering a pair twice a week.


On alt services I see that. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## jerectar (Oct 13, 2015)

Are you stretching your budget for the K3s or going for the old SF premium+ ? If you're planning on shooting these limbs for a good while, and also keep them around even when you go up in poundage, I'd recommend going for the K3s.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

K3's are carbon/foam. I kinda like sticking with carbon/wood. I have grown accustomed to a wood core. Shot Axiom + for a year, then then MK Inpers which are carbon/wood. Alt Services don't have k2's in my size/poundage. Lancaster does but they are $190 plus $10 shipping. Alt services has the SF Premium + carbbon wood for $147 plus 18 shippng, total 165. 

It sounds as if your folks in your club like the SF Premium plus carbon wood I am guessing.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

ooh -- just re looked at alt services and yes the OLD graphics are way less on the SF premium carbon. Wow. Put different graphics on it, charge more money. Think I will go with "last years model" and save $50.00


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I just got a set of K2's and like them a whole lot. I also got a pair of K-Storms and love them too. Kaya's seem to run +2 #'s over rating on my SF Forged + Riser.....both of them
K2's are smooth as butter on the draw and on the shot and quiet. IMHO a bunch nicer than the SF Carbons. They also appear to be a better quality build, as much as you can tell by looks
The K-Storms are super light rocket launchers. Almost as smooth as the K2's on the draw, but just explode on release and seem to give a little better groups, when I do my part.
I'm really very happy with Kaya limbs and sorry they will be going the way of the Dodo. I would really like to hear some feedback from some folks that have Delphinus Limbs. I think I might like to get a set of those before they are gone

Alt Serv has K2's in 66-28, 66-30, 66-32 & 66-34...............you have no excuses


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, Shoot first!


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I chatted with a few folks before buying. Many told me that K2's and K3's were both great limbs and a great value. Some said they actually like the K2's better.
The SF's are some unknown carbon product (as far as I can figure out) and the K2's are Unidirectional Carbon....... and UD is the Kind, Bra.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Shoot_first said:


> I chatted with a few folks before buying. Many told me that K2's and K3's were both great limbs and a great value. Some said they actually like the K2's better.
> The SF's are some unknown carbon product (as far as I can figure out) and the K2's are Unidirectional Carbon....... and UD is the Kind, Bra.


Alt services doesn't have 66-36 nor does it look like they'll get any more. I suppose I could get 68-36 but then I'd need a new string (oh horrors). and frankly I think 66 seems plenty long to me.

May have to thrown down "full boat" at lancaster for the K2's. They do have my size/length in stock -- just not sure how many pair are left while I procrastinate with this idea...

I love the MK Inpers ad they spoiled me for very nice limbs (I call them the rocket launchers) but I had no idea I was gonna blow through them so fast

In brief our coach gave us a 1000 arrow challenge in June. 1000 arrows a month. Well I did 1350. Then I did 1600 in July. I had 1800 in October. So -- well -- this is what I get for shooting a lot. 

the acquisition of a used Matrix shot my scores up by 100 points at least and still going up. But I'm at the limit of what I can crank the MK's down to.....and until I think that either 36# or possibly 40# are the last limbs I"ll buy, I don't want to through down more than $200 on this project.

I am getting a lot of positive feedback on the Kaya product.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Pop the extra $100 for the K-Storms and get spoiled all over again


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Shoot_first said:


> Pop the extra $100 for the K-Storms and get spoiled all over again


I would if it was in the budget. Which it ain't. It was a stretch ordering the K-2's from Lancaster. Even that purchase bordered on "whim". 

Like most archery purchase, don't ya know.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

having recently an issue with my regular limbs, I recently shot some SF Premium Carbon, but much prefer my KAP Winstorm II which are not for sale anymore.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

granite14 said:


> having recently an issue with my regular limbs, I recently shot some SF Premium Carbon, but much prefer my KAP Winstorm II which are not for sale anymore.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

StarDog said:


> Thanks for the input!


I might add a little more. typed from my phone before. The SF Premiums I tried were the old gray graphics, I tried a 36# set. What I noticed at my draw weight of 30" was the stacking, compared to my Win&Win wood wiawis. The 36# SFs dropped the arrow 20cm compared to my 34# W&W. 
The SFs had what I would call a woody feel, and made an almost musical note on release.

Th KAPs, I have them cranked in 28#, they feel a couple of pounds lighter than my 34# W&W, yet I only had to adjust my nock less than 1/8" for the same aim point. I don't have chrono results, but I feel they are fast due to my one data point, and they are foam/carbon, and they don't really have as much shot reaction as the SFs did. I plan to buy another set of KAPs at higher poundage as backup limbs.


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

One question for the lucky archers who tried both: in terms of value for the money, better Kaya K2 or SF Premium + Carbon?
About refinement and overall craftmanship, to me the K2's made in Korea look simply amazing, and what about the SF's?


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

lscotti said:


> One question for the lucky archers who tried both: in terms of value for the money, better Kaya K2 or SF Premium + Carbon?
> About refinement and overall craftmanship, to me the K2's made in Korea look simply amazing, and what about the SF's?


I'd like to know that as well. And yes the K'2s are simply stunning looking. Mine will show up Thursday if the levees hold and the creek don't rise.

Overall I had the impression that at that price point one got more bang for the buck on the Kaya's which is why I settled on them.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I already said this.....K2's are smoother on the draw and on the shot then the SF's..... and quieter / less vibration. 
Build quality you can't tell from pictures. But side by side, up close, from tip to heel, everything about the K2's look better then the SF's
Only thing to beware is everybody seems to find Kaya limbs scale heavier than their rating


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Shoot_first said:


> I think I already said this.....K2's are smoother on the draw and on the shot then the SF's..... and quieter / less vibration.
> Build quality you can't tell from pictures. But side by side, up close, from tip to heel, everything about the K2's look better then the SF's
> Only thing to beware is everybody seems to find Kaya limbs scale heavier than their rating


Well that should be interesting. It is my understanding from reading AT that Korean limbs are rated with the limb bolts all the way out. Therefore, theoretically a my draw (25 to the pivot point) I should be able to start at 31# and work my way up. We'll see. I won't be in the neighborhood of a digital scale til Friday


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

Shoot_first said:


> I think I already said this.....K2's are smoother on the draw and on the shot then the SF's..... and quieter / less vibration.
> Build quality you can't tell from pictures. But side by side, up close, from tip to heel, everything about the K2's look better then the SF's
> Only thing to beware is everybody seems to find Kaya limbs scale heavier than their rating


To me this justify the price difference... I would buy Kaya K2!

Thank you very much for feedback.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

_The weight marked on the limbs is measured at a 28" standard A.T.A. (Archery Trade Association) draw length. It is measured at 26 1/4" to the throat of the bow grip plus 1 3/4_


The weight can be adjusted over a range of 10%.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

StarDog said:


> _The weight marked on the limbs is measured at a 28" standard A.T.A. (Archery Trade Association) draw length. It is measured at 26 1/4" to the throat of the bow grip plus 1 3/4_
> 
> 
> The weight can be adjusted over a range of 10%.


 The caveat is that this is true when the limbs are used on the manufacturers riser. There doesn't seem to be an ATA spec on ILF limb adjustment angle. This is prolly because there is no spec on riser geometry, which will change those angles to get proper BH. Use another riser and your # range may vary


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

StarDog said:


> Well that should be interesting. It is my understanding from reading AT that Korean limbs are rated with the limb bolts all the way out. Therefore, theoretically a my draw (25 to the pivot point) I should be able to start at 31# and work my way up. We'll see. I won't be in the neighborhood of a digital scale til Friday


Actually most all limbs are rated with with limb bolts out on the manufacturers Risers. Hoyt(of course they have to be different) is the main exception, which rates at the mid adjustment (I think


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

so far so good. I haven't weighed them yet. strung up the bow, cranked it down a couple of notches, so from MY perspective, they are not over rated. a very smooth shot by the way.

and yes, it is my understand that Hoyt limbs are rated at the midpoint and we are no doubt thinking that means on a Hoyt riser because I think I have read they behave differently on other mfg's risers. I haven't had hoyt limbs in donkey's years so I haven't a clue.

Except now my string is too short. No, really. Had to take all the twists out to get south of 9" (I prefer 8 5/8) I have no idea unless the Kaya limb tips are thicker/wider and suck up some length on the string.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I prefer a shorter BH, but some limbs have too much vibration until they get north of 9". The K2's are sooooo quiet and smooooooth 8 5/8" works great. I almost think I could go lower


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Shoot_first said:


> I prefer a shorter BH, but some limbs have too much vibration until they get north of 9". The K2's are sooooo quiet and smooooooth 8 5/8" works great. I almost think I could go lower


That's my usual BH of choice but as I said, the string is now too short and there are NO twists in at all. I had to take them all out to get to 8 5/8. I think it has to do with the curve of the limb and the fact that the limb tips may be wider and thicker, thus sucking up string length.

Well that just means getting a new string that's all.

This limbs are just dead on, very little vibration.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought I had read this thread before and just re-discovered it again. Is KAYA still producing recurve limbs today...?


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a really good question. The only way would be to call Lancaster.


----------

